# Top Fuel Body to fit several different chassis



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's something I've done w/ my top fuel resin body. I drilled a hole through the back of the body. I used the front axle to go through the front end of the chassis and through the body. And used a tjet guide pin on the underneath side of the body to help keep the body in line. 
I've used this method on several chassis. 
See the picture of what I've done. Any questions - fire away.
--FCB


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea i'm digging it fcb.

Unlimited possibilities!!!!


T-Jet Dragsters!!!!!!! Send em here bub!!!!

Seriously Lendell, are you planning on making more??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

me too. put me down for a couple when they are available, please.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

DITTO 
Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Well thought out idea Lendell.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

here's pictures - a tjet chassis w/ a resin body. all I had to do was a screw up through the guide pin hole. I glued another guide pin halfway up the body.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now Thats what i'm talking about!!!!

T-Jet Drags!!!!!! Watch em run side by side!!!

Not just a blip. Watch em race!!!!


----------

